# SD card question



## newcoolnarutard (May 28, 2009)

*Hey guys,

I am new to this site, so I apologise if this is the wrong section to post this thread but I have a quick question.

Basically I read my SD via my Epson printer. But for some reason (And this has been after about a year) my SD is now "not formatted".

I tried formatting but it comes up with a message saying it cannot format it.

The SD card works in my Nintendo Wii AND my Nintendo DSi. But now my computer won't recognise it so any help please?

Thanks.*


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Make sure that the card is not 'locked' - the little slider on the edge of the card.


----------



## newcoolnarutard (May 28, 2009)

DonaldG said:


> Make sure that the card is not 'locked' - the little slider on the edge of the card.


Yeah I tried that  it is already unlocked.

I forgot to mention it works on my Dads comp just not mine. Is it my printer?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Will your computer /printer recognise other sd cards?

Other than suggesting to try another sd card to test the computer/printer, I din't think I can offer any other suggestions


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

could be a bad contact in the slot, sometimes the pins get pushed back or even worse , they get bent and require extremely careful straightening or a socket replacement


----------



## newcoolnarutard (May 28, 2009)

DonaldG said:


> Will your computer /printer recognise other sd cards?
> 
> Other than suggesting to try another sd card to test the computer/printer, I din't think I can offer any other suggestions


Good idea thanks I'll try another one


----------

